

Firefox dev claims "everybody hates Firefox updates" - mVChr
http://www.neowin.net/news/firefox-dev-claims-everybody-hates-firefox-updates

======
bradleyland
Firefox was a transitional product. Early versions of Firefox looked a lot
like Internet Explorer. Outside of some small differences in naming (e.g.,
favorites versus bookmarks), users could transition without re-learning much.
There were even Firefox skins (yeah, they used to call them that) that made
Firefox look like IE.

At the time, Firefox was also a much better product. It was faster, it was
more secure, and some of its seemingly obscure features (by the mainstream
metric) made it wildly popular with geeks. It became "cool" to use Firefox.

Firefox taught regular users was a "browser" was. I bought a Firefox t-shirt
early on. At first, no one knew what it was; no one knew what a browser was.
But over time, people started speaking up: "Hey, I use Firefox."

Fast forward three or four years, and users already know that switching
browser isn't all that painful. They've already done it once, and Firefox
isn't the fastest kid on the block any more. Everything Firefox taught users
-- to the undoing of IE -- is now being done to them.

~~~
cpuspin
So true. Firefox is now as annoying as IE ever was.

~~~
jrockway
Except for the fact that it supports modern standards and isn't riddled with
security holes.

------
sp332
Lots of discussion when this was posted a few days ago
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4209384>

